# Sid Vicious Leg Break



## Cthulhu (Jan 8, 2002)

OW!  When my brother came by for the holidays, he mentioned something about this horrific break.  Not satisfied with his explanation, he proceeded to search for video clips of the incident online.

Fortunately (or unfortunatly, for the squeamish), he found it.

That was one of the most harrowing injuries I've ever seen.  Not only did it completely fracture, it got bent back on itself.

Even though I don't like wrestling, I feel so sorry for the man.  He pretty much has to learn how to walk all over again.  Even then, he'll probably never be 100%.

Cthulhu (shudder)

Bam!  800


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 8, 2002)

Ow.  Missed that one.  When did it happen, and ya got a link to the footage?

:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 8, 2002)

Okay, I found a site with the clip.  It's about a 3MB mpeg, should be fourth one down the page.  I just watched it again to make sure it was the right one.  I need a drink.  It's THAT bad.

Bad break 

After you watch that, and provided you're done upchucking, watch the video with the martial arts bear to cheer you up.

Cthulhu
*Warning: this video clip is disturbing*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 8, 2002)

*OW!  * ​
Thats all I can say to that video....  

More info at the following link:
http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/CalvinMartin/1461.shtml

a bit outdated, but, it was all I could find on it, outside of several tv show reviews.  Happened early 2001 I think.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 8, 2002)

Doesn't watching that leg snap just twinge something in the lizard part of your brain?  I shudder every time I think about it.  Horrible.  Horrible.

I'm no medical expert, but I bet if he didn't have those high-topped boots on, that leg would've come off.

Cthulhu


----------



## brianbarton (Jan 10, 2002)

I was just about to go to lunch.  Not now.

Does anyone else have anything similar.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 10, 2002)

You just lost your appetite, and you want to see MORE of this stuff?

I'm a Card Carrying Misanthrope (TM) and as a general rule hate wrestling, and even I felt sorry for the guy.  The last time I watched that video, I noticed you can actually see the guy mouthing 'Oh My God' after seeing his busted limb.  Since he wasn't screaming bloody murder, he was probably in deep shock.  Furthermore, _if_ the leg heals properly, he has to learn how to walk all over again.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 10, 2002)

I couldn't find much info on the aftermath, but I believe he's gone thru some serious rehab.

Thats the type of injury I have fears of.


----------



## deadhand31 (Jan 10, 2002)

dear god..... i think you're right about that boot.......that would have been a definite compound fracture........... the bone no doubt would have went through the skin........... ooooooowwwwwwwww.........


----------



## Dronak (Jan 10, 2002)

Since brianbarton asked, the site I saw this clip on contains a lot of other similar nasty bumps, wrestling and non-wrestling.  It's at http://www.spinnersweb.co.uk/ and should be under something like "Brutal Bumps", but you might have to link to "Wrestling" or something first.  I forget.  There are some limb breaking clips there, but that's not all that's on the site.  Some of them are just nasty looking bumps, no broken parts.  I think there's another section called something like "Funny Bumps" which has some less nasty bumps as I recall.  Anyway, this may have the kind of clips you're looking for so feel free to check out the site.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 10, 2002)

I for one am glad that everyone and their brother has a video camera now.

It allways me to laugh much more at the stupid things people do when i see them on the reality tv shows where they send these things in.


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Jan 10, 2002)

Yeah, I like to watch the "Reality TV" as well; especially the ones where they belittle the idiots involved and don't limit themselves to clips where no one was "hurt".  My girlfriend hates them though, so I have to watch it like porno: alone in the dark.

Pierre


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 11, 2002)

It's attitudes like that that make Porno a dirty thing. Bring it out into the open baby!

Boobie bar anyone?
:shrug:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 11, 2002)

I just watched the leg break sequence and I don't think I ever want to jump again.  That was horrific.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 11, 2002)

Aren't you glad I shared it with everybody?  <Shudder>

To date, I have yet to break a bone.  My bones have always been fairly strong (but I have the joints of a 90-year-old man).  After seeing that break, I never want to find out what it feels like to break a bone...note even a hairline fracture.

I truly hope that man walks again.  Horrible.

Cthulhu


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 11, 2002)

I know the pain of breaks and other injuries and they aren't fun to have.  I have a recurring problem with my shoulder, where it pops out of the socket at the least appropriate times.  I also did a jump spinning hook kick into the splits for a special demonstration and ripped my hamstring horribly.  The surface was indoor outdoor carpet and  my heel stuff as I was landing, the rotation popped my leg out of the hip socket, as it ripped the hamstring.  The doctor said surgery would not help the hamstring so I still have a ball of junk in my thigh.  Very painful.  I have also broken my shoulders, collarbones, several ribs, hand bones, and cracked a vertabrae in my neck.

I feel sorry for Sid Vicious, an injusry like that will never heal completely.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 11, 2002)

Jumpin' Jehosaphat, Rob!  If people didn't know what you did, they'd think you were a crash test dummy!



Cthulhu


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 11, 2002)

Most of my injuries are from a car accident, and the rest from gymnastics.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2002)

A search for the keyword *kickboxer* on KaZaA will return a video of a kickboxer breaking his shin while kicking his opponent. Also stomach-turning.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 11, 2002)

Heh.  I've had a theory that a trained gymnast would make a good martial artist.  I've also always thought that your average gymnast's build was perfect for the martial artist.  There is bulk there, but as can be seen during a performance, it doesn't hinder movement, as with your larger body builders.  Flexibility is a given, as is a very good balance of development in all the major muscle groups.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 11, 2002)

Gou - boobie bars ok, but make sure its one with "cold non-flat sodas".  I keep hitting the ones with "warm pop, cold gals".  

Accidents - can't top those..don't want to.  I broke my arm once, never set right, and while in high school got press slammed on a curb (upper back on sidewalk, butt in the street, lower back impacts curb.)  That wasn't fun.  (other guy was miffed due to the DDT on the concrete) <shrug> 

Wish I could do some gymnastics...too bad ECW's gone.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Heh.  I've had a theory that a trained gymnast would make a good martial artist. *



Of course, as we know, this would make a bad movie.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 11, 2002)

Gymkata, I have it on tape.  I went to a Gymnastics camp with Curt Thomas & Bart Connor when I was 16 it was a great 6 weeks.  Gymnasts do make pretty go martial artists, once we break from pointing the toes.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *
> 
> Of course, as we know, this would make a bad movie. *



Could you be talking about...oh...I don't know...Gymkata?  

What a horrible, horrible, horrible, horrible, horrible, horrible waste of film.  

Actually, it's as awful as the leg breaks we've been talking about.

Cthulhu


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *It's attitudes like that that make Porno a dirty thing. Bring it out into the open baby!
> 
> *



Gou, I don't have any curtains does that count?

Pierre


----------



## Dronak (Jan 14, 2002)

In reference to a few posts back  I used to do gymnastics back in high school.  Not for very long though, the school cut the program like two years after I entered.  It wasn't making enough money and the budget almost never passes so gymnastics and a couple other sports got dropped to save money.  Anyway, the point is that the one semi-major injury I had was a dislocated finger from gymnastics.  I tried to catch a release move on parallel bars too late and it popped my pinky joint.  I popped it right back in, later a doctor checked it, no real big deal.  But that finger joint is still slightly larger than the one on my other hand.  That wasn't so bad, but I don't think I'd want to know what it's like to have broken bones or the like.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 15, 2002)

You're just living the dream out there on the coast aren't you?


----------



## fist of fury (Jan 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *
> 
> Could you be talking about...oh...I don't know...Gymkata?
> ...


Actually I think that leg break would've been a nice relief after seeing gymkata many years ago I still have nightmares.


----------



## Shinobi (Jan 26, 2003)

*bump* LOL yes i'm a Wrestling fan. He broke his leg on WCW Sin '00, and still can't walk on it.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I couldn't find much info on the aftermath, but I believe he's gone thru some serious rehab.
> 
> Thats the type of injury I have fears of. *



The "Dark Side" fears nothing!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *The "Dark Side" fears nothing! *



 Even the GoldenDragon???????


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 26, 2003)

That was horrifying- 

The good thing about nursing is I have no trouble seeing that and eating at the same time.  Poor Sid- I thought he was a poor wrestler but wouldn't wish that on anyone.

ECW- hey! I used to go to their Revere, MA shows at a dog track (Wonderland). Nothing like it. The chants, the fights...

Only broken bones for me are a toe (no big deal) and fractured ribs. THAT sucked. Sneezing became the most painful thing in my life for a few weeks. 

Go Raiders!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *ECW- hey! I used to go to their Revere, MA shows at a dog track (Wonderland). Nothing like it. The chants, the fights...*



That would have been cool. 

As far as broken bones I've been lucky and had none. I did though however get the first 5 of my ribs on the right side get pulled away from my sternum. The doctor said 4-6 weeks. Bull S***, I'm working on over 2 yrs. worth of rehab. and I don't suspect they'll get any better by now.


----------



## Shinobi (Jan 26, 2003)

ECW! LOL I enjoyed ECW, and now XPW. Xtreme is the coolest! You're right, Sid was a bad Wrestler, but that hurt! 2 years now and he's still in rehab trying to be able to walk on it.


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Jan 31, 2003)

Oh my gosh... that's horrific... that's really, really horrific...

I can't find anything else to say about it, man... just...

wow... that's really really horrible.


----------

